# Ferals feeding



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I read in a book on pigeons that each feral when eating in a group will tend to eat only one type of seed and leave the rest for the others. Now I've been watching my flock every day now to see if this is true. It looks like in some cases the pigeons will only eat one type of seed and then leave the rest for the others unless they're all starving and then they pretty much grab their favorites first and then eat what's left over. I've noticed the young birds usually will eat the smallest seeds, the big birds the big seeds. Garye the pigeon will eat sunflower seeds and unless she's really hungry, she will leave the rest of the seeds to the others. Or if there's not many sunflower seeds, she'll eat only these reddish seeds or corn and then walk away leaving the rest for the others mainly those small whitish seeds.

There was a Canadian website somewhere that had done a study on pigeons where they cut open the crops of some pigeons that had died and they were amazed to find that each birds' crops had only one type of seed in it.

Has anyone noticed their feral flock selecting only one type of seed per pigeon?

I have also noticed that once in a while I'll see new faces for a couple of weeks and then I never see them again. According to this book on pigeons, ferals move from place to place to check out the availability of food in other places just in case their favorite feeding place runs out of food. So I'm assuming that's what these new faces who appear now and then and then disappear again are doing. They're looking for alternative places to find food in case they run out at their favorite spots.

The book also says pigeons do eat insects to supplement their diets every now and then. I'm beginning to wonder if that's why I see the ferals in my flock pecking at the ground where there is no seed or bread around are actually doing. That they might be eating insects to "supplement" their diets. Because it just looks like they're pecking dirt (yes I know they do use rocks or pebbles to help grind up their food).

Also it seems the females are more courageous than the males. They'll approach a person first, sometimes alone, if they think that person has food while the males are more cautious.

As you can tell, I've been studying my flock lately.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, it also might have to do with how much of a survival mode they are in. In some inner city flocks, I think they inhale whatever is in front of them for fear that if they don't there chance will slip through their toes.

At other locations where food is more plentiful, they seem to gobble up their favorite first, try to beg and clown for more even tho more is already there, just not their favorite ie sunflower seeds. And yes, the younger birds do seem to go for the smaller seeds.

I haven't ever disected a crop, but have seen contents in road kills and their was a variety of seeds in the crop.

I've seen them peck at dirt and really don't know if they are going for insects or grit...but hell, most ferals could just eat their paracites if that were true  
Sorry, couldn't help myself on that one....

And, yes, it does seem as though the females are frequently the "lead" beggars and then the others divebomb on the "find". Kinda like thinking you're only picking up one hitchhiker and 40 people are hiding behind some trees, lol.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Actually I have seen them biting their own paracites but I'm not sure it was for a change of diet. Garye was going to town on some of them that were on her body. She had me worried for a while there on account of she couldn't take two steps without having to bill at them. But she seems all right now. Guess the constant nit-picking on them worked.

Has anyone ever seen them scratch with their foot while in the air? Amazing that they can pull it off.

Well I guess that theory of them picking only one type of seed to eat was wrong in the book and on that website. I just thought it was an interesting fact, that's all.

Now I'm seeing more new faces but I wouldn't be surprised if within two or three weeks they disappear. I don't know what the theory behind that is. Maybe the book is right. They're scouting for new feeding places.

But it looks like it is the females that are more courageous after all. It takes a woman to get things going I guess. I really shouldn't say that - I just insulted myself. Ok - ok only in animals - birds - does it take a woman to get things going.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye,

I'm sure fp is right about some of them being selective when they eat where food is plentiful, that is a fact. When I watch my own homers eat, they pick up the safflower first and then the sunflower seeds, some corn, definitely the peas, some other grains & seeds, and last the barley. It's the same in my fancy's coop. They know where ther meals (and when) are coming from so they can afford to be picky.

I don't give them anymore though, until all the breakfast seed is cleared up!

As far as the scratching on the head, my friend told me that was definitely true, they scratch in mid air. Here is the info:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10849

Treesa


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes I know it's true about them being able to scratch themselves in midair because I actually saw two of them do it. It's kind of funny and amazing that they can pull it off. I would've thought they would've waited until they were safely on the ground but I guess that itch was too much for them to wait.

New faces this week and some "old" new faces had left. I guess they're going to see if there's other places to find food also. There was a nice fat white one that all of a sudden showed up this week. I'm going to see if it "mysteriously" disappears within two or three weeks. I think they're making the rounds.

Always have some of the diehard fans though but even they sometimes do not show up. Betcha they're "exploring" other possibilities too because all of a sudden they'll show up again like nothing happened. Usually two or three days later.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just to add to this, the ferals I feed, without fail, go straight for the sunflower seeds in the mix. After they are gone, they will then go for the rest.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well usually the time I feed the ferals is around 7:00 to 7:30 in the morning. I get a lot of males, very few females. As a matter of fact, the males don't want the females out at that hour. They chase them away. But still one or two females manage to get out there at that time and they're the first to come over. The males will hold back. Only the very big or old males are brave enough to come right over along with the females.

Maybe that's why the females are agressive about the food. They do most of the housekeeping and have to return to feed their babies. All I know is that they are usually the first to come over no matter what time I come over with some seed.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, there must be enuf "unspoken" for males or squab who don't require consant nest sitting to account for male pigeon presence during the day. They are certainly there throughout the day. Also, in some spots I've noticed that the nesting couple will "relieve" each other so that they can each get a turn at the group feed. Can't however say that this would be a norm.


----------

